# Where My Stuffs Goes After I'm Gone



## Billh50 (Jun 29, 2016)

Told the wife what to do after I am gone.


----------



## RandyM (Jun 29, 2016)

I am with ya Bill, I don't care either.


----------



## kvt (Jun 29, 2016)

I like that one very much.


----------



## f350ca (Jun 29, 2016)

Great idea but I want the decision made while Im on my death bed, so I can watch.

Greg


----------



## westsailpat (Jun 29, 2016)

I told my wife " when I'm gone sell all my stuff because I don't want some A hole using my stuff ." She said " what makes you thing I'm going to marry another A hole  ."


----------



## mzayd3 (Jun 29, 2016)

My request is that if I die, that my wife hold on to all my tools and let my son decide what to do with it. Hopefully he will put them to good use.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Whyemier (Jun 29, 2016)

To the kids if they want it...somehow doubt they will.  Well...whatever neighbor or semifriend wants it.


----------



## Billh50 (Jun 29, 2016)

I have no kids and none of my friends would want my tools. So I guess the wife will be getting rid of everything unless I tell her where anything goes.


----------



## Mark_f (Jun 29, 2016)

I been contemplating this subject for the last year. still don't know what to do. Got no one to leave it to. And every time I go to the darn doctor , I feel like I better decide. They called me out of the blue yesterday to come in for a consult and gave me more bad news. I gotta quit going. seems like they keep finding things every time I go. When I do go, someone gonna get a lot of nice stuff though.


----------



## GA Gyro (Jun 29, 2016)

Interesting topic...

I, also, have nobody to 'leave it to' (leaving it to someone assumes they want and can use it).

My brother has years of hands on full time machine shop experience (late 1970's-early 1980's)... however he has seen my shop once and does not seem to be interested.

Hopefully, I will find someone that would appreciate them... and will them.  

Sad indeed... we gather our toys and get them just the way we want them... then our health goes and we loose all that effort.
Life is indeed a mixed bag...


----------



## jocat54 (Jun 29, 2016)

What, you mean I can't take them with me?
I have four grown sons (and one daughter) and several grandsons that are out of college not sure who would want what if any. Grandma will take care of it I'm sure of that.
Most of them don't really show much interest in them. The guns are a different story.


----------



## Billh50 (Jun 30, 2016)

I actually think I will tell the wife to take pictures and post them on here. She can ask if anyone here needs any of the stuff before she tries to just get rid of it all. This would be the only place I know of where someone would actually want or need something I have.


----------



## Mark_f (Jun 30, 2016)

Billh50 said:


> I actually think I will tell the wife to take pictures and post them on here. She can ask if anyone here needs any of the stuff before she tries to just get rid of it all. This would be the only place I know of where someone would actually want or need something I have.


I have thought along the same lines except I got no wife to do that. I am hoping that if I don't go suddenly, that when I can't machine anymore, I can find a worthy fellow to give my entire shop to. I watch and listen always for that person to come along and when they do , I will " will" it all to them.


----------



## Billh50 (Jun 30, 2016)

Mark,
I know what you mean. That going suddenly part is something some of us with health issues always has in our minds. I thought about it just the other day when I was welding up the cart for the wife's plow. I got a little to close to the mig torch and I guess the arch created a problem for my pacemaker because I suddenly got dizzy like I did when my heart was stopping on me. My heart now relies completely on my pacemaker to get the bottom half of my heart to beat. So I think about things like that a lot. I do have a list of things I want my wife to do with some of my stuff because of it. And as I accumulate stuff the list sometimes gets larger.


----------



## Mark_f (Jun 30, 2016)

Billh50 said:


> Mark,
> I know what you mean. That going suddenly part is something some of us with health issues always has in our minds. I thought about it just the other day when I was welding up the cart for the wife's plow. I got a little to close to the mig torch and I guess the arch created a problem for my pacemaker because I suddenly got dizzy like I did when my heart was stopping on me. My heart now relies completely on my pacemaker to get the bottom half of my heart to beat. So I think about things like that a lot. I do have a list of things I want my wife to do with some of my stuff because of it. And as I accumulate stuff the list sometimes gets larger.



Bill,

    You should NOT be welding with a pace maker. I have one and am not allowed to weld anymore ( I have to get someone else to do the actual welding).  I did a little welding last February 19, 2016 and when I went for my 6 month pacer check , they asked me what I was doing that day because my pace maker was screwed up on that day. We , who have these devices, have to avoid LARGE magnetic fields. I too rely on mine most of the time now. Welding is , so far, the only thing in the machine shop to avoid. Don't even get near a running Tig machine.

I now have new heart issues and not sure what is going to happen, but I have survived a couple heart attacks, two strokes, open heart surgery, got a pace maker, and a killer aneurysm they constantly watch, but , I guess God is not finished with me here yet cause I'm still here.


----------



## Billh50 (Jun 30, 2016)

Mark,
I usually don't get that close to the welder. I had my first open heart surgery when I was 11 in 1961. Had a pacemaker put in then. I broke it 6 months out of the hospital and didn't need another one til I hit 53. They told me I would be bed ridden by the time I was 21. I am now 66 and doing ok for the most part. I have had 1 heart attack about 10 yrs ago and 2 congestive heart failures in the last 5 years. The mig welder does not usually bother my pacemaker/ICD. But I guess I just got a bit too close that day. I have welded a lot of stuff in the last 10 yrs. I am just too stubborn to give up.


Almost forgot. I also have prostate cancer that won't seem to go away even after having my prostate taken out.


----------



## Fabrickator (Jun 30, 2016)

I've thought about this topic and discussed it with my wife.  My son doesn't know the business end of a screwdriver and so I have no one to leave the shop to.  My wife asked how much it's all worth and I said "worth" or what I paid.  It's probably worth about $100 to $300 per piece of equipment now, but you'll have a hard time finding someone to buy it.  Maybe better to donate everything to a cause for Vets (disabled or returning), or a vocational school, and take the tax write off.


----------



## Bamban (Jun 30, 2016)

I am only 64, but I often think about this very same issue. My kids do not want any of my weapons and certainly do not want any of the machines. One of my buddies in the service whom I served with in the same unit and retired from the same company, and who happens to live in the same neighborhood, and has the keys to my house would take charge of liquidating my stuff in case I pass unexpectedly. The wife knows my buddy would have first choice on whatever he wants.


----------



## francist (Jun 30, 2016)

Billh50 said:


> I actually think I will tell the wife to take pictures and post them on here. She can ask if anyone here needs any of the stuff before she tries to just get rid of it all. This would be the only place I know of where someone would actually want or need something I have.



I used to belong to a local woodworker's guild in my city. One day we got a call from a lady who had lost her husband, a doctor, and she asked if we could help her value and dispose of her husband's basement workshop. She had no clue what anything was or was worth, but she knew he enjoyed his tools and his hobby immensely and wanted things to go to like-minded folks if possible. So, a few of us went to look at what she had.

Well he certainly did love his tools! He had almost an entire tool catalogue there, plus all sorts of wild and wonderful bits of obscure hardwoods and lumber. Way more than one or two people could buy, so we came up with the idea to have a guild auction. So, over the course of the next three or four monthly meetings we auctioned the items off to members only. What a howl!

I can't remember if the proceeds went back to the widow or stayed with the guild, maybe there was a split, but it doesn't really matter. The important part is that all of those tools, bits of wood, boxes of screws, etc got dispensed to people just like the good doctor. And what a time we had doing it! I'm no longer in the guild and haven't been for quite a few years. But I still remember each tool I bought from those events, along with each scrap of exotic wood, as I pull them out today. And every now and then, some thirty-years later almost, I run into one of the old guild members and we each say "hey, remember that great tool auction we had from that doctor's stuff, what a blast we had, eh!"

I think that's a pretty cool way to be remembered.

-frank


----------



## JimDawson (Jun 30, 2016)

In my case I guess I'm lucky.  I have 2 sons that are reasonable machinists.   I suspect that they will just keep the shop intact and use the equipment in place.  They use the shop quite a bit now and both of them have contributed to the tools and equipment.


----------



## chips&more (Jun 30, 2016)

My wife tells me if I go first and leave her with all the shop stuff to deal with she will dig me up and really kill me!


----------



## MikeWi (Jun 30, 2016)

We have no one to inherit my stuff either.  Of course, in spite of that I'd be happy to add to that collection by donating my services if any of you go before me. LOL   I sometimes catch myself thinking what's the point, and then I remember;  Why should there be a point?

edit:  Just remembered when my Mom's dad died, he left a huge amount of tools behind.  He was a very skilled carpenter.  My Grandmother was flooded with "well-meaning" offers to take all that junk off of her hands almost from the day after he died.  She gave it all away thinking that no one in my family would ever have a use for it!  I was only a teenager then, but I was sick over it.


----------



## Groundhog (Jul 1, 2016)

Everyone at my funeral gets a stun gun. The last one standing gets all of my stuff.


----------



## Firestopper (Jul 1, 2016)

This subject is always in the back of my mind. My wife has always supported my dream when it comes to purchasing equipment and tools, a dream that has been in the making for well over thirty years and has come with some sacrifice. For this reason, I have always taken meticulous care of my investments and I keep a "fair market value" on each piece of equipment on file in case of my untimely death. My hope, like most fathers with an only son would be the obvious, but one never really knows. 
I stun gun solution could fetch a decent admission price,hehe.


----------



## pineyfolks (Jul 1, 2016)

No one in my family has any interest in my shop . They just drop things off and think they magically get fixed. I once told my wife that I would like to be cremated along with my equipment and be reincarnated as a 5axis cnc and make chips forever. Lol  But my luck I would be melted into  a set of harbor freight Allen wrenches. Lol


----------



## timvercoe (Jul 2, 2016)

You guys are breaking my heart. I am not facing this eminently yet but who really knows?  The way I feel about all of you that I have come to know here, I already feel a loss knowing more details.  As far as my situation, if my daughter has her way it will all go to scrap, hell she'd like to see it go to scrap now.  My son although he has the talent, chooses to be a policeman.  Not a bad choice, just would have like to see him take more interest.  But who knows, maybe my wife will post here.........

Tim


----------



## chip maker (Jul 2, 2016)

I guess you are all right in some respect. I have plenty of tools and equipment as I was a mechanic all my life, got into wood working years ago a lot of wood working equipment and now metal working the last 10 or so. My better half comes up with this topic every once in awhile and I just tell her to have someone come in and just auction everything off. She is always worried as to what they would be getting for the stuff and what the auctioneer would charge but I just tell her just sell the stuff and let it go at that. I am in the same boat as many and have no real family to give the stuff to but and no one really interested.l I have sold off some of the mechanic hand tools but still have plenty left. I have been thinking of selling some of the bigger wood working equipment but just haven't moved on it yet. Guess we all just kind of  hate parting with our toys. !!!!


----------



## Randall Marx (Jul 5, 2016)

Any and all of you fine folks can adopt me!  Of course, that would hopefully entail teaching me on a personal level about the finer points of machining that I have not yet figured out (Haven't had enough time in front of a machine to figure out much of anything)


----------



## ARKnack (Jul 5, 2016)

My kids already decided. When I'm gone one of them will move into my place. Seems like I have to much stuff to get rid of . The only thing I've sworn to do was to die after my wife.  I told her the if that happened I'm going to get a 20 yard dumpster to put all her stuff into.  That's my secret plan to make sure she's around to take care of me. LOL


----------

